# Time to MOVE ON



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

It's finally time! time to move on to the next phase of life.

Some of you know the story - some don't.

Long and short of it is that many happy years of marriage crashed and burned like a 747 out of fuel. Next phase was completely losing myself in my business (which worked fantastically), and now here we are.

It's FINALLY time to move on. To move on to another relationship.

You know how it feels when you have a great big hole in your life? A hole that needs to be filled?

Not for one minute do I "have to" have someone - but that without someone to really share life with, it seems kind of like you have this wonderful "thing" that nobody knows about. Almost like having the most fantastic toy that a kid could ever want, but nobody else even knows it.

Sounds kind of stupid - I know, but my life is absolutely wonderful now, and I would love to share it with someone. Someone special.

Been there, done that on the "online" stuff. Not really interested in all of those completely perfect people (according to their profiles and interests) that turn out to be once removed from the Bar scene in "Star Wars".

Suggestions on how to establish new relationships??


----------



## Pinksapphire (Jun 18, 2016)

You seem to have the right idea making sure it is somebody you meet in person and you like. I would stay away from online friendships completely.

I think join a club or take up a hobby and see how you go. There are women out there who are available but afraid of dating again.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Well done! 

Time to focus on happiness and independent living now. 
Be careful jumping from one relationship to another quickly, give yourself time to figure out who you are and what you require & can contribute to your next love. 

Nobody is perfect, not in life or online. 
Be careful with that online stuff. Catfishes et all. 

Good Luck! 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

lonelyhusband321 said:


> Sounds kind of stupid - I know, but my life is absolutely wonderful now, and I would love to share it with someone. Someone special.


Not stupid at all. Sounds like you have the first part down, which is being 'over' the prior relationship and happy with where you are in your life. 

I think the key is to not really look that hard for 'the one'. Just be open to dating, try all methods and means. Talk to women where you see them. Not in the creepy 'hey beautiful' way, but just about whatever is interesting. Smile, if they flirt a bit, encourage it. Then ask for her number. 

You'll have to ask, that's one place that gender equality hasn't caught up. Women feel they will be perceived as too forward if they ask. So they are waiting on you to ask them. 

I went on a dating spree for about six months. Had a blast. By month 3 it became second nature to strike up conversations with women and quickly judge if the interest was mutual or not. It also became easy to spot when we just wouldn't work out long term and be able to articulate that. 

Nothing wrong with a few short term relationships while you are looking. Have fun. I think I went on something like 60 dates with 34 different women over six months. Been exclusive now with one for a year, and we still like each other. :wink2:


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Don't do "singles" things. Just do things you enjoy. You will get to enjoy the thing you are doing and if there happens to be someone who catches your fancy there, you already have something in common, because that is why they will be there as well. The ice is already broken.


----------



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

Ynot said:


> Don't do "singles" things. Just do things you enjoy. You will get to enjoy the thing you are doing and if there happens to be someone who catches your fancy there, you already have something in common, because that is why they will be there as well. The ice is already broken.


Perfectly stated, Ynot. The "singles thing" is all about hooking up - as if it were a necessity like food.

I don't "need" anyone or anything. I DO wish I had someone to share life with (especially given the fact that life is too short anyway), but there's no urgency, no "necessity" or no time limit.

I am completely doing what you said, Ynot - just enjoying things that are "good", for lack of a better term. If I do find someoe that shares my beliefs and feelings - fine and dandy, but if I don't - that's okay, too.


----------

